# It's fishing season!!



## KMKjr (Jan 9, 2009)

Starts tomorrow and heading out Saturday.

Calling for snow and still ice in most lakes, but cold fishing is better than no fishing!


----------



## greenkitty7 (Jan 26, 2011)

not my idea of fishing... lol im feelin 70 degrees on my bassboat winning tournaments.


----------



## IBBruin (Feb 10, 2009)

Fishing has a season? WTH?


----------



## HeadC1 (Feb 11, 2009)

IBBruin said:


> Fishing has a season? WTH?


Thats what I was wondering, we can fish year round here.

Anyways its riding season now, and the only reason its got a season is because my bikes get set aside during hunting season. lmao


----------



## KMKjr (Jan 9, 2009)

IBBruin said:


> Fishing has a season? WTH?


 
If you want to chip through 21" of ice, you can still fish some places.

And the boat does not float too well in January, unless you got an icebreaker...lol


----------



## HeadC1 (Feb 11, 2009)

You just need one of those fan boats like we have down here in South Louisiana. That would be fun on ice.:rockn:


----------



## KMKjr (Jan 9, 2009)

This is how we roll in the winter!

Wish I could afford one, cause it's tons of fun they are fast as hell.


----------



## greenkitty7 (Jan 26, 2011)

that looks like a one man death trap to me! :bigeyes:


----------



## KMKjr (Jan 9, 2009)

$4 a dz for worms....I'm in the wrong business!!


----------



## KMKjr (Jan 9, 2009)

Not bad for the first (half) day.

The only bad thing was we met a guy walking and he went down about 100yds from us and got a 18.5" in the first 10 casts....lol

Can't remember when I last went fishing in the snow before!


----------



## gcfishguy (Nov 21, 2010)

Still have another 2 weeks to wait up here 

BUT, there's still some groomed trails that are holding up, so I can still ride in the meantime. 
Did about 170km Saturday.


----------



## byrd (Jul 14, 2009)

im on the gulf coast so the weather is great. i took my kayak out for 4hrs this morning at sun up and dun a lil bass fishing on a local bayou. didnt catch anything big but had fun catching a bunch of lil ones.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Nice Catches!


----------



## KMKjr (Jan 9, 2009)

gcfishguy said:


> Still have another 2 weeks to wait up here
> 
> BUT, there's still some groomed trails that are holding up, so I can still ride in the meantime.
> Did about 170km Saturday.


Still have grommed trails....that's sweet. 

There is nothing better than riding without a ton of clothes on in the snow. Just like spring skiing in t-shirts & shorts!!


----------



## KMKjr (Jan 9, 2009)

Got skunked Saturday. Not even a bite.

But still had trout for breakfast Sunday. Friend we were meeting caught two nice ones waiting for my hungover brother to get out of bed!


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

nice!! I wanted to go but, had way too much else to do. Still didnt get my grass cut though. I think ima just pay someone to do it this week haha...


----------



## greenkitty7 (Jan 26, 2011)

small but its the first fish i caught out of my new pond. finally got moved in to my new house this weekend BTW.


----------



## KMKjr (Jan 9, 2009)

Mow!!! There was still snow in the woods and on some trails here!!


----------



## KMKjr (Jan 9, 2009)

*Outfished by a four year old!*


----------



## Big D (Jun 23, 2009)

That's a great picture!


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

haha! NICE!


----------



## gcfishguy (Nov 21, 2010)

Awesome! That IS a great picture.

Most rivers and streams around here are running pretty hard with the melt, plus the sea run trout don't get into my favourite spots until around mid-June. 

Lakes and ponds open May 1st, so I'll head out then and maybe find a few hungry ones.

Keep posting pics!


----------



## KMKjr (Jan 9, 2009)

gcfishguy said:


> Awesome! That IS a great picture.
> 
> Most rivers and streams around here are running pretty hard with the melt, plus the sea run trout don't get into my favourite spots until around mid-June.
> 
> ...


Struck out yesterday but probably trying again today.

We have a week long sea trout trip the first of June in C.B.


----------



## greenkitty7 (Jan 26, 2011)

anybody caught anything of some size lately? I caught this pretty good size Jack Crevalle couple weekends back...


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

nice jack but, what about the Red in the background?  :bigok:


----------



## lwheath (Mar 12, 2011)

Yep thats what im talkin bout:bigeyes:


----------



## KMKjr (Jan 9, 2009)

Friend of mine got these in basically the same area as I fish, but I have not been out in about a week.


----------



## greenkitty7 (Jan 26, 2011)

lol that would be my cousin... and shes only 17... haha


----------



## greenkitty7 (Jan 26, 2011)

My limit of Trout a few weekends back...


----------



## byrd (Jul 14, 2009)

My 30" red I caught out my kayak this morning. Only took 12min and 1/4 mile to land him LOL


----------



## eagleeye76 (May 7, 2010)

HeadC1 said:


> You just need one of those fan boats like we have down here in South Louisiana. That would be fun on ice.:rockn:


 There is a guy at work that uses one here in Maine on the frozen lakes. Ordered it from down there somewhere. They even put an ice shack on the front of it and spend the night as long as its not below 0 degrees F. The heater doesnt keep up if its any colder. I wonder how he found that out? LMAO


----------



## KMKjr (Jan 9, 2009)

Got about 50+ mackerel on Friday and 400+ on Saturday. 

What a way to entertain 7 kids on a long weekend!


----------



## IBBruin (Feb 10, 2009)

byrd said:


> My 30" red I caught out my kayak this morning. Only took 12min and 1/4 mile to land him LOL


Nice Red! Those fish can fight.


----------



## greenkitty7 (Jan 26, 2011)

i love speckled trout and red. Nice red btw! Whats the slot limit there? I know in FL you cant keep a 30 incher. I think its like 18-28"


----------



## byrd (Jul 14, 2009)

Thanks and yeah in a kayak they r a world of fun. Here its 18 to 30 and a bag limit of 3


----------



## greenkitty7 (Jan 26, 2011)

man i wish it was 3 in FL where we fish! you can only keep 1 there!


----------



## byrd (Jul 14, 2009)

LOL yeah cuz 3 is a great number. I caught a 20 24 and 27 Saturday and I grilled them and fed 4 people easy. That 30 gave me 32oz of skinned filet so I'm sure I was pushing close to 5lbs with the 3 from the day b4


----------



## greenkitty7 (Jan 26, 2011)

i dont understand why you cant keep those huge bull reds that you can catch offshore... they are pretty plentiful...


----------



## byrd (Jul 14, 2009)

For real! Its nothing to catch a 50'' bull red in federal waters but game fish r protected out there


----------



## greenkitty7 (Jan 26, 2011)

just ridiculous. i spear fish ALOT and i seegoliath grouper (jewfish), all the time. theres usually 2-3 in every hole ive ever dove. its crazy seing a grouper bigger than you... lol


----------



## byrd (Jul 14, 2009)

LOL yeah me n a buddy nabbed us a 327lbs jewfish I got him in the spine so no fight n I was at 110ft so I was lucky he didn't take me for a ride. I was young n dumb back then


----------



## greenkitty7 (Jan 26, 2011)

i just like to poke em and watch em make that compression in the water... it will knock the breath out of you though!


----------



## byrd (Jul 14, 2009)

LOL ill have to try that


----------



## KMKjr (Jan 9, 2009)

Fishing season starts Sunday!!

New line, new tackle, new batteries for the boys Spiderman rod and were are ready!!


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Lol I bought a few more crankbaits at the store yesterday. $1.99 sale. I always stock up when they go on sale. 


Try Tapatalk!!


----------



## KMKjr (Jan 9, 2009)

Polaris425 said:


> Lol I bought a few more crankbaits at the store yesterday. $1.99 sale. I always stock up when they go on sale.
> 
> 
> Try Tapatalk!!


 
$94.00 in misc crap......and a new tackle box for the 5yr old!!


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

I want a new bag. My box is getting old and running out of room. I moved all my plastic worms to a worm bag, now I need a bag w/ cases in it for all my crankbaits


----------



## KMKjr (Jan 9, 2009)

Polaris425 said:


> I want a new bag. My box is getting old and running out of room.


^^Insert joke here!^^^


----------



## Big D (Jun 23, 2009)

You have a three-track mind (quads, fishing & naughty stuff)


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

haha...


----------

